# Trane XE80 Burners Won't Ignite



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

Probably a broken hot surface ignitor. Should be a chart in the furnace saying what the flash codes mean.


----------



## Budman21901 (Nov 20, 2010)

As Marty said there is a code chart on the unit. Probably on the inside door. I think the code is "Thermal protection device open" but don't hold me too that. I am going from memory. You need to pull out the igniter and look at it. Look for cracks or white spots. Once you get the igniter problem solved its very important to find out what switch opened up. if it was a rollout switch the system could be dangerous to run.


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

The HSI will not ignite when you have a 4 flash code, it is as they said, over heating protection, the main limit or rollouts have tripped , rollouts are manual reset, and main limit should be auto, but will get stuck if its tripped to often, most likely it is the main limit, remove wires from it and check for continuity between terminals. IF no continuity, then replace limit. Most likely caused by plugged filter.


----------



## BFR (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks so much for the info. The unit's not handy so I'll have to check that stuff when I go back out there. I didn't see a code chart (hence, my question as to what 4 flashes meant). Except for contacting Trane itself, which I could not do yesterday, it being T'sgiving, I have not been able to find a manual/parts list/wiring diagram, etc for the unit online. Does anyone know of a source? I assume with a wiring diagram and manual, I'll be able to determine where the main limit and the rollout switches are. I'm handy, but not a pro - worked mostly on the Lennox system at my own house - not very familiar with the Trane unit, but it doesn't look that different.

Thanks again; any further comments would be most welcome.

BFR


----------



## BFR (Nov 26, 2010)

Okay, finally got a chance to return to the unit. One of the rollout switches is bad (found out by jumping it) There are two identical ones that are obvious to the eye, and identified by wire colors on the wiring diagram and it looks like perhaps another one (black plastic with three terminals also identified as a limit switch on the wiring diagram) The black plastic one looks exactly like a button activated limit switch on my kitchen vent, but no button. I started out by jumping the two identical ones, which fixed the problem, then unjumped them until I found which one was bad. I understand they are supposed to be manual re-set, but I can't figure out how to reset them. They are ceramic devices with two terminals, one for the incoming wire and one for the outgoing wire - opposite the terminals is a thin, bare wire with a device of some sort in its middle. How does one reset that kind of rollout? Also, how does one re-set the black pastic one? Or, do they have to be replaced?

Bruce


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

BFR said:


> Okay, finally got a chance to return to the unit. One of the rollout switches is bad (found out by jumping it) There are two identical ones that are obvious to the eye, and identified by wire colors on the wiring diagram and it looks like perhaps another one (black plastic with three terminals also identified as a limit switch on the wiring diagram) The black plastic one looks exactly like a button activated limit switch on my kitchen vent, but no button. I started out by jumping the two identical ones, which fixed the problem, then unjumped them until I found which one was bad. I understand they are supposed to be manual re-set, but I can't figure out how to reset them. They are ceramic devices with two terminals, one for the incoming wire and one for the outgoing wire - opposite the terminals is a thin, bare wire with a device of some sort in its middle. How does one reset that kind of rollout? Also, how does one re-set the black pastic one? Or, do they have to be replaced?
> 
> Bruce


The porcelain rollout have a fuse link and they are not resettable. the black one is auto resetting.


----------



## BFR (Nov 26, 2010)

Thank you, thank you. I bet I spent 30 minutes trying to figure out how to reset those rollouts. Will replace the bad rollout and I should be nice and warm. What a great forum!
BFR


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

if those fuse links burnt out, then you had a flash back. It may be a good idea to have your furnace inspected and cleaned


----------



## BFR (Nov 26, 2010)

Hmmm. My experience with fusible links is that they literally "burn out", i.e., get black, separate, etc. I assume that the fusible link is the bare wire with the electronic device that spans from terminal to terminal. If it's burned out would it be apparent to the eye or would it look exactly like the one that still works (which it does)? Can they fail without burning out?

BFR


----------



## hvactech126 (Nov 11, 2010)

it would be apparent to the eye, if they look the same, it may have just gone bad


----------



## BFR (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks, I'll make sure when I remove it, but I'm pretty sure the bad one looks exactly like the good one.

BTW, what holiday inn express did you stay at last night? I'd like to book a room. I even stayed at a 5 star place once, and didn't learn anything about hvac!

BFR


----------

